# protection



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

what kind of protections do you guys use?
i only use a helmet but i was thinking of buying spine protection.
doesn't it blocks your movement?
please help me with some advice.

greetz Falconis


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I use shin and knee guards for rails when Im feeling a bit off. I dont see the need for spine protection necessarily, unless you plan on falling on something real bad


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't use any padding because I don't do the park. I just bought a helmet this year after a nasty crash I had last year. I think I might have had a minor concussion, but I'm a puss when it comes to doctors so I didn't tell anyone I was hurt. Don't do that, btw, I'm a moron.

I fell flat on my face on some ice once and I seriously think my goggles saved me from breaking my nose or losing teeth. I wear mine as much for protection from the sun as from blunt force trauma.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Call me old school, but I've never used a helmet ever in snowboarding. Like Flick, prolly if something nasty happen I might rethink. I taught myself boarding with a lot of headplants back and front and just sucked it up and kept moving. If I did excessive rails not in a park or something I "might" reconsider. 

However I do use an impact guard that slides on like underwear sorta that protects my hips and tailbone. I tend to hit those areas the most and I'm not as flexible or that active as I used to be. Most activity I did was lifting weights, I hate jogging or any of that so my lower body is stiff. And I'm wearing a wrist guard this year (pricey) due to a motorcycle crash I had last summer. As far as just protection for prevention, Burton Impact gloves with wrist support, and the underwear armor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I use a helmet because without one I just wouldn't feel comfortable with speed. I've had a couple of seizures from bonking my head (last one was about 4 years ago) so I try to protect it as much as possible.

The only time I ever felt I needed wrist guards was my first day before I learned the proper way to fall. :laugh:

If you were nothing else, at least wear a helmet.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

sparty said:


> I use a helmet because without one I just wouldn't feel comfortable with speed. I've had a couple of seizures from bonking my head (last one was about 4 years ago) so I try to protect it as much as possible.
> 
> The only time I ever felt I needed wrist guards was my first day before I learned the proper way to fall. :laugh:
> 
> If you were nothing else, at least wear a helmet.


I'd be more worried about my wrist after my accident than my head (I'm hardheaded anyhow) especially since it's really difficult to properly fall on a wrongly executed jump in mid air or if your edge catches unexpectingly at high speeds, it will happen too fast to think, you just react is all you can do.

Alike to me protecting my wrist since my accident I can relate to you doing the same for your head since your accident. 

Your weakest areas are always areas that require the most movement (neck, ankle & wrist) and they are the most complex and p.i.t.a to fix and gain what you lost. I rather have a concussion, break my arm, my leg or pull my back than break one of those joints and cross my fingers that I get my full mobility back on them.

I used to race cars so I'm very comfortable with speed, usually I'm one of the quickest on the mountain doing all mountain, need for speed baby!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If I had to pick one piece of protection, it would be a helmet. Nobody dies from a broken wrist, but if you slide into a tree with your head, that could be it. It really isn't something to dick around with. Unless you're unstoppable or slightly crazy, wear a helmet.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> If I had to pick one piece of protection, it would be a helmet. Nobody dies from a broken wrist, but if you slide into a tree with your head, that could be it. It really isn't something to dick around with. Unless you're unstoppable or slightly crazy, wear a helmet.


That is true, but I would suggest that for someone still learning on a board. Aside from that and terrain with rocks and or jibbing on rails off the mountain with stairs and landing with exposed concrete around, I wouldn't use it. I have enough confidence in my ability to maneuver and not hit a tree or so forth. I don't do enough death defying moves to justify my need to get one.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Then you fall into the slightly crazy category. Not saying that's a bad thing. 

I have no confidence in my abilities and I like to board through trees whenever possible. I'm more likely to die than the average boarder, I imagine.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Then you fall into the slightly crazy category.


That is a serious understatement


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm already wearing a helmet and wristguards,
but last year i fell right on my back ,
and since then i'm having problems with it.
i was planning to learn to slide this year and alot of my friends said i should
buy a spin protection for safty and becaus i have back problems
do you know good brands for spine and wrist (my wristprotect i have now suck)
btw: thx for the multi replies you guys gave me


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I pulled my back once 2 years ago really bad. Didn't take a nasty fall, just fell at the right place. Pissed me off since I was going to Killington a few weeks after that. I immediately placed it on ice when I got back and did that on and off for over a week. Took pain killers, put icy/hot on it. It took me 5 minutes to stand up straight after getting out of my chair each time at work, it was that painful. Each time I got home I put ice on it, then switched to a heating pad, then ice, on and off, about an hour each. Finally it got better after 2 weeks.

Ice dulls the pain and keeps the muscles from getting aggravated with heat. Placing heat on it helps sooth it out afterwards though. 

Anyhow for your question, unless you literally broke something, I would just get supports so for the wrist, I would suggest looking into a glove that has supports. Dakine has one, look at their website DAKINE, and burton has the burton impacts which I tried on and went with. I tried Dakines and theirs protects both ends of your wrist, palm side and back hand side. However it's too bulky on the palm side and awkward, so is their wrist brace they sell, I tried both on. Burton's is a hard plastic scale-link bar that goes inside a small pocket on top of the glove. It supports your wrist from hyper extending back, but forward the only support you have is the glove itself.

For the back, I'm not sure. I wore a spine protector when I was on my supersportbike and still will when I get my next one, but for snowboarding I don't just because it's snow I land on and I'll work on my back to get it back to normal if I pull something again. But you can always find supports just look online using google for back protector, and make sure it's not a motorcycle site since their protectors will be hard plastic scales usually like an alligators, but if you want something THAT beefy, there you go.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a helmet/wrist guard type girl. I've come too close to breaking my wrist(s) too many times. My left wrist is actually damaged bad enough that I can no longer flex it back and forth all the way. Lower body protection, hips/knees/shins etc is also a good idea.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

hey man there was another thread on here for protection so look that up, they posted up some great links to back protection. Responding to the back injury dude, I have a lot of back problems but when you're describing what you were going through then, what you really need is muscle relaxants, it's amazing how much faster your back can heal when all your muscles aren't pulling it apart.
-snowjeeper


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Stellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

(take the pen)


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I only wear the helmet. I saw a girl trying to slalom through trees but she actually crashed and died 3 days later in the hospital :|

Wrist guards are a great idea but I dont think I would wear them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Stellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> (take the pen)


stella??? the famouse belgium beer?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Wrist injuries are the single most common injury in snowboarding. I find it ironic that everyone obsesses about helmets, yet there is almost no mention of wrist guards.


Spot-on observation.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a badly damaged left wrist from work, not boarding. It only has about 1/2 the flex of my right wrist. I might buy wrist guards this year, but in all my crashes, I've never hurt or landed on my wrists. Might still be worth the investment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

you guys think that spine protection is overrated?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

falconis said:


> you guys think that spine protection is overrated?


Not at all. Gear is one of those things that can be as much of a mental edge as an actual safety benefit. Examples: Swimmers shave their body. Pro football players wear as little padding as possible. Both claim it makes them "faster." Does it? Who knows, and who cares. The truth is that it makes them THINK they are performing at a higher level, and will thus make them feel more confident and comfortable. I play 6-man football and wear a boatload of pads. Will it actually save me from a broken arm? Probablly not. However, it makes me feel a little safer when making or taking a hit. If wearing a spine protector makes you feel safer when hitting a jump or something, then by all means, wear it. 

As Yogi Berra said (or claimed to have said), "Ninety percent is mental, and the other half is physical."


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The placebo effect can be amazing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Falconis,
> 
> Never let someone talk you out of protection. As Sedition eloquently stated, just the mental factor alone can make a huge difference. Confidence creates competence and that adds to your safety. In addition, spine protection has a very valid use especially with rails and big air. You will get a feel for when you want to wear it when you don`t. You will have days when all you want to do is mellow out and cruise so you will leave your gear in the car. Other days you will want to push yourself. You will have the gear.
> 
> As an instructor, I have to do some basic intro to park riding including rails. At 43, I just don`t rcover from wrecking myself as quickly as I used to so I wear the Skeletools shorts and I am looking at their torso/spine protector as well. For me, with a mortgage to pay, I can`t afford to be unable to work my "day job" due to an injury so I have to think differently about the way I approcah freestyle riding. By all means, get the stuff you want.


thx for the rpelies


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

I only wear helmets. I used to have one when i was a little kid but then got rid of it. This year i got a new one. I have had close calls on icey days and such. I think if you put $200 on a good helmet its worth it. Just think about what you are protecting... plus helmets are very very warm in the most cold of conditions. If im riding through the trees on a warmer day i just open my vents in less than 2 seconds and a nice breeze cools me off.

I highly reccomend one to all riders.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

$200? I must be shopping at the wrong store. Mine cost about $40 on SAC. The only ones over $120 or so had headphones and stuff with them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

awesome im glad this topic was brought up, I was just wondering if I was going to look like an idiot with a helmet and stuff on since all of the shows or videos you see the guys arent wearing any gear. Helmet and wrist guards for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

yesterday i bought my spine protection and wrist guard.
to everyone= spine protection!!!!
it's feels so good , i have been wearing it all day , such a comfort.
aaaah


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

tim tim tim said:


> awesome im glad this topic was brought up, I was just wondering if I was going to look like an idiot with a helmet and stuff on since all of the shows or videos you see the guys arent wearing any gear. Helmet and wrist guards for me


I think the person who looks most like an idiot is the guy on the stretcher with a concussion from crashing without a helmet. Honestly, it isn't worth worrying about how you look when it comes to safety. I wouldn't go out there in football pads or anything, but a helmet is just common sense. Most serious back country boarder I've seen have one on. It's usually park boarders I see without a helmet.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

my wife got a slight concussion last year at beaver creek. she thought that the snow from the snow machines would be soft, instead she went off the hump like a ramp and did a backflip, whacking her head on the way around lol. hilarious looking, but not so much to be in bed for the next day.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just to clarify my last post, I was not insinuating that park boarders have no common sense because they don't wear helmets. I just notice that they don't wear them as often as people who are off in the trees.

Also, sorry about your wife's concussion. I got one when I wiped out on some icy spot. Not fun at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Just to clarify my last post, I was not insinuating that park boarders have no common sense because they don't wear helmets. I just notice that they don't wear them as often as people who are off in the trees.
> 
> Also, sorry about your wife's concussion. I got one when I wiped out on some icy spot. Not fun at all.


i always use my helmet , and i ride the park most of the time.
i had a concussion 2 years ago when i hitted the wooden fence of a chalet (slowed down to late)


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I wear it all!

My helmet saved my head from countless impacts, mostly from falling backwards.

Kneepads are pretty essential i think, if you can get down on the ground knees first, you save the rest of your body from severe harm. I have an Azzpadz for falls in the other direction, just because a tailbone injury feels like my balls are on fire and it can't be good for ya.

My elbow pads only came into use once when I took a flying spill onto a deck of ice. Landed on my knees and elbow somehow and came out completely unscathed.

I instinctively keep my arms bent when i fall, so I never felt the need for wrist guards. I think they do more damage than good if you buy stiff ones that jam into you upon impact.

I'm thinking of investing in spine protection, landed on ice this past weekend, and my lower back has been feeling "funny" ever since.

You'll grow old someday, and every little injury u acquire is gonna hurt 20x more when your bones become rickety. It's not just broken bones, its torn ligament, compressed cartilage, slipped discs, etc. The extra protection will help make sure you can continue riding for years to come.

Especially if you live in the northeast like me and have to deal with crappy icy slopes.

Two friends came out w/ cracked skulls (no helmets). Two wound up in the ER for tailbone injuries (one with azzpad worn improperly, one with nothing). One got a shattered kneecap. And two cases of sprained wrists that took weeks to recover.

Stay safe!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

just got wrist guards and i love them, i could use azzpadz, because i now have azzpain when i sitz and now i gotz a MRI scheduledz for tomorrowz


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> That is true, but I would suggest that for someone still learning on a board. Aside from that and terrain with rocks and or jibbing on rails off the mountain with stairs and landing with exposed concrete around, I wouldn't use it. I have enough confidence in my ability to maneuver and not hit a tree or so forth. I don't do enough death defying moves to justify my need to get one.


It's not your ability it's the punk going down outa control that hits you and puts you on a feeding tube in a coma for the rest of your life bottom line no matter how good you are somebody will always be worse


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Thinking about getting tailbone protection, landed on it hard today which wasn't fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

falconis said:


> yesterday i bought my spine protection and wrist guard.
> to everyone= spine protection!!!!
> it's feels so good , i have been wearing it all day , such a comfort.
> aaaah


I second that. You don`t feel that you have it on. It helps mentally (as Sedition mentioned). And it helped me on some serious bail rails in the past


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I wear wrist guards... do you think they are helpful or hurtful?


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wear wrist guards and a helmet. I had a Bern helmet, went off a small roller at the end of the day, wiped out and smacked my head on a patch of ice. Cracked my helmet in half. Could've been my head.


----------

